
Cute CSS in JavaScript - boikom
https://bmarkov.github.io/cute-css/
======
eberkund
This looks terrible. It seems to just replace regular CSS query selectors with
.querySelector('#nav') which I guess gives you the ability to use JS logic in
your stylesheets. Not sure why you'd ever want that though.

